# mid 60's 14' Mitchell - "Tupelo Honey"



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Things seem to be a little slow around here...so I thought I'd take a chance to introduce my project...

First a little history...this boat is a mid 60's Mitchell, 14'.  The boat was bought by my dad brand new, with the motor in the picture.  My Grandfather got it from him...and unfortunately met his demise after a day of fishing from it.  He just finished a successful day fishing, pulled the boat out, started down the road...pulled over and died of a heart attack.  I never knew him.  So by default, Pop's boat came back to him.  I grew up in this boat (until 1978 when my folks bought a new boat). We would load camping and fishing gear in it, and set off for beaches or islands on local lakes, before they became too overpopulated, and spend all weekend. This was an every weekend thing, just about, from April - September, every year.

In 1978, the boat was given to my other grandfather, for river fishing.  Then passed to our next door neighbor, which passed it to his father, then to his brother, then back to his father, and then eventually back to our neighbor. 

My senior year in high school, 1993, I bought the boat back from our neighbor for $125.  It was my first boat, like my Pop.  The original motor was still on it.  ;D

I have had several different sets of plans for the boat as far as what to do with it.  Originally it was going to be a small lake boat for trolling, then maybe a small lake boat set up for bass fishing (decks and what not), then a river boat, then ......etc. etc. etc.  So needless to say, college came, then one thing, then another...a project never left the ground.  So the boat stayed tilted and stored under a pole barn at my folks house.

Since joining this board...I've been threatening to get started on it, and no time like the present.  So this summer, I will be turning the "Green Guppy" into a flats fishing boat, albeit a small one, but one that should suffice for the marshes and flats around GA, SC and FL, and can also quickly convert to do some bass fishing or crappie fishing when needed. (won't be as hard to do as one would think...I may have over thought all of this  ;D )

So from the depths of despair the "Green Guppy" will rise into and become "Tupelo Honey."  The name is from an old Van Morrison song...all of my boats are named from songs or bands.  My previous drift boat was "Grateful Drift" and my aluminum canoe is "Shakedown Street," my fiberglass canoe is "Cosmic Charlie." I've tried to combine two of the things that I love.  For a while, I thought about dubbing it "El Pilar," after Hemingway's boat (because I also love books), but I decided that you can't do that to a legend.

I've been pouring over MB's and galleries, and boat manufacturer's websites....PM'ing behind the scene's....harassing people with questions...and making notes, and re-working until I have narrowed down what I want, and what I like...so thanks to all who have gone down this road before...your posts and ideas have helped me.

My basic plans are...cut out the bench seats...replace the transom, bringing it up to the level of the sides...false floor...decks in front and back, with storage under them...under the gunnel rod storage, with tubes to accommodate fly rods...trim tabs...jack plate...small coffin box, or cooler with grab rail...poling and casting platform....

Color and what not...outside hull - fighting lady yellow...inside and deck - white....where needed -snow camo sea deck...accessories and trailer - black

At this point, she's not much to look at...but don't hold it against her...she's a diamond in the rough. She's not worth squat dollar wise, but has a lot of history, and will allow me to connect in a sentimental way to my Pop, and to my grandfather that I never knew.

So without further ado...her pictures.  I will include one of the original motor, that is also up for sale or trade for anyone that is interested...feel free to make offers.

Wish me luck...hopefully my project will turn out half as good as some of yours!  But don't expect extremely quick results...I am hoping to finish it, or have completed the majority of it by the 2010 GA, SC & NC Rally, if that happens, in October or November.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

The wizard!
Don't mind me, I'll be in and out from time to time...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is Great ! The possibilities are Endless !!!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very cool story. Wash her up, throw on a motor and fish it as is a few times. You'll get a better feel for what it needs. Oh yeah, name it after your grandfather.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good read and pics. Thanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a cool little boat and a great name and song


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Good starting point, we still have the Dinghy and British Seagull from my grandfather's last sloop...

Maybe talk to your dad and name it after your grandfather's favorite song?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool story, and great song to name the boat after. You've got me going back through my Van Morrison music. The boat has some great lines, and tons of potential.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

How we lookin'...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It'll look great, but I think you should go with a sea foam green to still make it feel like the same boat.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the inquiries...the boat is going...but slow...

A little update for you guys...

I have a 13' boat that I am trying to finish up a redo on to sale to get some more $ to do this boat, but while I have been working on that, I have been working on a few other things as well...

As I have mentioned before, my wife is expecting...so, we have been getting some things ready for the baby to get here...and at the same time, trying to get our house ready to put on the market...

But as far as this boat...I have been gathering a few things that I could do fairly easily, that I would want done anyway...so, I got the tubing for the poling platform, casting platform, and center console/grab bar...got the plate and the angles for the jackplate...got the plates made for the trim tabs....also, I am making my own push pole (kind of like skinny water products all aluminum pole), so I got the materials to make that, and the foot cut out....

as far as deconstruction...

i have gotten the wood together for a level work surface, and jig to work on the boat with.  Getting the tools together, and the necessary implements with that...blades, disc wheels, sanding discs, etc....and gotten some wood together for the inside of the boat...

So...addressing other things....

I liked the idea about a favorite song of my grandfathers, or naming it for my grandfather...so I called my dad...he couldn't remember my grandfather ever really caring all that much for music...he listened to it, but didn't get into it...my grandmother said the same thing...so, I sat down and talked to my dad...told him that I wanted to do this in some way as a memorial to my grandfather, and in honor of my dad...something that I could pass down to my kids...so he gave me something fishing related that his dad gave him, and then he passed it to me...that's all I'm going to say for now...the final implementation in of it, is a surprise for him (and y'all)

Str....I thought about the color sea foam green...i just felt there were too many boats that color...and it would just look like another sea foam green flats boat...not that there is not any yellow boats out there...it just seems that you see fewer of them...but for a while, I was stuck between sea foam green, fighting lady yellow, and ice blue...some days, I'm still undecided  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the inquiries...the boat is going...but slow...
> 
> A little update for you guys...
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that, because around these parts, 90% of the skiffs are fighting lady yellow or ice blue.
Not too many sea foam green skiffs down here. 
Could be in part that most the skiffs down here are Mavericks, and I don't think I've ever seen a sea foam green Maverick.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

str...interesting...didn't realize that...may have to rethink my decision then


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

> I have a 13' boat that I am trying to finish up a redo on to sale to get some more $ to do this boat


Haha, sounds just like me. That's a cool little project there man. Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Zelix (Jun 3, 2010)

Really cool refurbishing the boat as a cool heirloom to pass down. I'll be following this build closely. 

BTW: Cool idea about the song titles for boats. 

Good luck with the build


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a great story! Hard to imagine getting the same boat back after so many years and different owners. Must be fate...


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Looking skiff, but then again I'm partial. I really have enjoyed mine.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got a mitchell and I'm decking it out. Great story. You can see my pics on 14 ft mitchell brag rights








Here is what I'm shooting for








Have fun
Mudd minnow


----------



## Gerald31069 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just discovered this site and am interested to learn more about Mitchell boats. I have a 14 foot with 1956 Mercury Mark 55e. I found it at an estate sale in middle Georgia and fell in love! Also picked up a trailer full of Merc spares (mid 50's era). Can anyone fill me in on the history of these boats? Where built, styles, years, etc? I'll post a pic if I can figure out how to resize it to fit!
Thanks


----------



## Gerald31069 (Nov 23, 2010)

Photo Test...


----------

